
Show HN: askgoose – a search engine for your online wingman needs - shiredude95
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;askgoose.com&#x2F; is a search-engine that lets you search through a public repository of text-based images . You can search for something like &quot;the office&quot; or &quot;trebuchet memes&quot; and get results across millions of images where these phrases were used.
What we do differently than our competitors is provide rich snippets of the text within images. We believe this massively improves the image search experience as users don&#x27;t have to sit and read through hundreds of text filled images to find what they are looking for. We also benefit from being a niche search-engine that lets us make strong assumptions about the data we index thereby allowing us to cater to the needs of our users more efficiently.<p>As of now we index data primarily from the r&#x2F;tinder subreddit, but we are working on incorporating content from other meme based subs and to provide specific functionality for each of them.
======
shiredude95
[https://askgoose.com/](https://askgoose.com/) for a clickable link.

------
nexuist
Always wanted to make this. Good luck!

------
karanabhi
Awesome!

